# How resistant are mantis to inbreeding?



## thebookman10 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello everyone. I wanted ask how resistant are mantis to inbreeding? After replying to the unknown mantis appreciation thread I decided to check one last time for any Empusa fasciata for sale and behold, I found someone selling L2 nymphs from (probably) a wild caught ooth. I wanted to start a breeding program, however I want to know how resistant mantids are to inbreeding before I need to introduce new bloodlines.


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 11, 2020)

If you manage to get a set going, please do shoot me a message - I would absolutely *love* to keep one of those!


----------



## Synapze (Aug 11, 2020)

Personally, I've bred to 3 generations (Creobroter pictipennis) and found the offspring fewer in number and weaker with frequent die offs. I'm not certain if it was coincidence or genetic. There are probably some old threads in the archives you can search for.


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 11, 2020)

Synapze said:


> Personally, I've bred to 3 generations (Creobroter pictipennis) and found the offspring fewer in number and weaker with frequent die offs. I'm not certain if it was coincidence or genetic. There are probably some old threads in the archives you can search for.


Refer to P88 of Orin's book. Interesting.


----------



## Synapze (Aug 11, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Refer﻿ ﻿to P88 of Orin's book. Interesting.


Unfortunately, I don't have that edition... I have an abridged edition, so there is no page 88. 

There are many informative posts on the subject here in the forum.


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 11, 2020)

Synapze said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have that edition... I have an abridged edition, so there is no page 88.
> 
> There are many informative posts on the subject here in the forum.


A lot of people are saying that tired unicorn genes make for lazy uninspired males. Mine would stalk and mount, and then basically let the female walk away from under him.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 14, 2020)

For me inbreeding isnt really a issue but the nymphs are weaker.


----------



## thebookman10 (Aug 16, 2020)

OK, so I think I might buy 5 or so mantids and see how well they grow up. They are currently L2's right now so it might be a while before I am able to update this post. If anyone has any EF's (EMpusa Fasciata) so I can diversify the gene pool please let me know.


----------

